# Goodbye to my sweet boy Tobie



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

This is my sweet 17 yr old boy Tobie ... I got him when he was 8 wks old and on Jan. 30th I came home from work found him nearly unconscience, took him to the vet, there was nothing we could, had to put him to sleep to end his suffering. 

He hadn’t eaten or drank anything in almost 5 days and had been throwing up for about 3 days. He was lathargic and was barely moving. Vet thinks he may have had stomach cancer. 

its been over a week and I still feel like my heart is broken.


----------



## BrownBullhead (Nov 27, 2006)

A handsome fellow indeed! :? It is too sad that your time with him has ended too soon.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He was a very handsome guy. My heart goes out to you in your loss. Sounds like he had a good and long life with you.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks all ... Yes, he was a VERY handsome boy ... I loved him dearly. For 17 yrs he slept on my pillow or by my side with his head on my shoulder. I haven't been sleeping comfortably since the night I had to put him down, but it is getting better as my other kitty has somewhat taken his place on the pillow. I am finally to the point where I can talk about him and look at pictures and not start crying my eyes out but there is still sadness in my heart. 

I'm getting a new kitty today (little 8 wk old tuxedo kitten), but he will not be a replacement for Tobie, just a new family member as no kitty can ever replace Tobie. He was one of a kind and a kindred soul.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It's so hard to lose a pet like that...but to have had Tobie for 17 years...wow...that had to be very very tough on you. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a good looking boy. I'm glad he had a long and happy life with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would have done the same thing. Although your new kitten cannot replace Tobie, (he is irreplacable) this kitten will need your love and attention, and help you keep busy during this time of extreme grief. I'm so sorry you have lost your dear little friend. God bless.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Tobie was a very lovely looking cat and you were very lucky to have had 17 years with him. I know exactly how you feel as I lost my lovely Smudge last year and she was 17 years old too, she had liver cancer poor thing. I know it's a cliche but time is a great healer and when the time is right you will be able to remember him and smile rather than feel too sad.

rest in peace little Tobie xx


----------

